# Newbe Question "WHAT Lathe"



## TonyR (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all, I've been woodworking for a few years and want to try my hand at woodturning, bowls and goblets, for the most part. My question is what lathe, would like to keep it under $500. have been looking at the Grizzly G0584. Has anyone used this lathe befor?????
Thanks for the help
TonyR :smile:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Tony, if you are wanting to "try" your hand at turning, you might want to start with a mini-lathe for more than one reason: 1. to see if you like it; 2. to see if you're any good at it; 3. to keep the initial cost down; and 4. you can turn lots of things on a mini--don't need a "big boy" to turn some pretty large pieces, up to 10" diameter. I strongly suggest the Steel City variable-speed mini-lathe, currently at $400.00 at WWS. If you want to go longer than 15", the bed extension is also available for $83.00. 

BUT, be warned, the lathe purchase, whatever you buy, is just the start of your descent into the abyss--you'll need turning tools and chisels, you'll need a good chuck, you'll need a smock and a face shield (preferably an air shield), you'll need turning blanks, sandpaper, finishing supplies. And don't forget that you'll need a good digital camera for taking pictures of the beauties you produce off the lathe and a good light-box set-up to put the pieces in for the pictures. If you want to do pens, you'll need pen kits and pen kits and pen kits and more pen kits, pen mandrels, multiple types of blanks, multiple types of finishes. If you go with bottle stoppers, you'll need blanks, mandrels, kits, finishes. If you buy the lathe, the vortex has gotten you!!!:icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin:

Just take all your money out of your wallet and take a picture of it and tape it to the shop wall above your lathe, because that is the last time you will see it. Let's hope you have deep pockets and/or a credit card with a high limit....and an understanding spouse!!

Nancy


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Removed dupe post!!!


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

*Any G0584 owners our there?*

I'd be intrested to here also from any Grizzly G0584 owners.

As I mentioned in another thread, I'm looking to purchase a lathe in the next couple of months also. Nancy recommend the SC models to me as well (ThankX Nancy), but, for about the same price, $395 in their current catalog, the Griz gets you a stationary unit with a 3/4 hp TEFC motor, 14.5" swing over bed, 43" between centers and the headstock pivits to allow for outboard turning. The only thing which appears to be missing is a chuck, although it does include a 6" faceplate.

Am I missing something here?
This lathe got great reviews on amazon.

Most of the other decent midi/mini's (Jet, SC, Rikon, Palmgren) seem to be in the same proce range.

Is this unit to BIG to turn pens and small bowls also?
I live in PA, so shipping isn't an issue for me.

I've read in other posts that some Grizzly product don't have the best 'fit & finish', but, I've read that about other mfgs as well.

Any comment on this lathe would be greatly appreciated.

ThankX,
Ron


----------



## Gerold Griffin (Mar 10, 2008)

Tony, I have the G1498 lathe because I wanted the duplicator attachment. Being new to woodturning let me say I have a few issues with it. At 3/4 hp it seems a little under powered but then again no one has ever accused me of being subtle, more like a bull in a china shop. The tool rest mounts into banjo (?) with a little to much gap. This makes it very easy for the tool rest to be high on one end and low on the other unless you a careful. Also I was under the impression that it would turn a 14 inch piece, WRONG, the banjo is in the way, you can get about 10 inch piece on it. Overall though I like it but wish I would have looked around and found a good used lathe, maybe contacted some wood turning clubs. I really think I could have found a better lathe for the money I paid. Wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Ron, the latest price on the Steel City mini VS is $249.99 at Woodworker's Supply. Take a look.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The biggest problem with that lathe is the spindle thread. It is 1" x 12 which is not a common thread size so buying aftermarket chucks, faceplates etc will be a problem or simply not available. Other than that it is not a bad lathe. 
I think the new Jet 12" mini lathe is a much better lathe. It runs extremely smooth, is solid at 100 lbs, and will take a bed extension if you want to turn longer stuff. It's pretty rare to find anyone who turns items longer than 12 to 14 inches unless you want to turn lamps, table legs, or pool cue's and baseball bats. 
Most bowls are not over 12" and like someone said before you have to figure out how to get around the height of the banjo to turn a 12" bowl on a 12" lathe. It can be done. I've turned several 9 1/2" bowls on my 10" mini lathe.
3/4 horse is too small for a 14" bowl. It can be done but you will be taking very small cuts. Turning an 8" bowl on a mini lathe with 1/2 horse motor is the same thing. I've done it, it's slow going.
The other big issue is a slow speed of 600 rpm. That's too fast for roughing anything larger than about 8". Most lathes in that price range will have a minimum of 500 rpm which is still too fast but a little better. The Jet mini with variable speed which probably runs close to $500 will go down much slower but you lose power at the slow speeds so you can't take big cuts. It is much safer however.
I would have to look at my catalogs to come up with a better lathe in that price range. I'll try to remember to do that.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a decent lathe for the money. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

john lucas said:


> The biggest problem with *that* lathe is the spindle thread.


John, _which_ lathe are you referring to regarding the spindle thread? Certainly not the Steel City--I've had no problems buying after-market accessories for it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The steel city lathe has 1" x 8 threads which is a very common thread. Several of the Grizzly lathes have 1" x 12 which is a really odd size for wood lathes. It's extremely hard to find aftermarket chucks and parts etc for that size.
Here is a chart to help you sort out some of the lathes.
http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=3912&highlight=lathe+comparison+chart


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah John, I did notice the 'odd' spindle thread on the G0584, I really though I saw a spindle thread converter somewhere, not sure were though.

The G0462 w/digital readout also looked pretty nice for another $30, but, I don't understand the advantage of the digital readout if you only have 10 'fixed' speeds to choose from. The would probably be very useful on a true variable speed machine. The relatively 'high' low speeds is definety something to consider.

The ourboard turning option on both the Grizzly sounds useful, but, would I likely need it anytime soon?? Most likely not.

There a local woodturners group 'Woodturners Anonymous' that I I'm going to try to visit and hopefully get more useful info and hear others experiences.

That all said I'm leaning back to the Jet-1220 and Steel City models.

Once again, thankX for the info,
Ron


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

In my opinion speed readout of any kind is kind of useless. What you should do is turn at the speed you feel comfortable. Start slow and speed up as you learn more. Most pro turners don't know what speed they turn at. Most lathes before just a few years ago didn't have speed readouts. You might know if you had a step pulley and actually looked up the speeds but most of us don't do that.
Most new turners get hung up on swing and distance between centers and again that's kind of a marginal thing. Swing is probably the most useful because that determines the size bowl you can make but in reality most people make things that are under the maximum size and often quite a bit smaller. However you also don't want to be held back buy size. 
Mass and the quality of the bearings, switches, motors and locking levers are what make one lathe better than another. Jet has a proven past, especially the mini lathes. Steel city is a new product but has been designed by former workers from the other companies and they are trying to do things better than the others. I've only seen a few of their products and they seem well thought out but I haven't actually used any of the equipment.
Grizzly has improved a lot and I wouldn't have any problems buying a piece of their equipment but you do have to look carefully at the specs to decide what is a good buy and what isn't.


----------

